# Programmierart



## Morpheus (23. Juni 2002)

Hi, ich habn paar fragen für mein referat:

was genau ist objektorientierte programmierung? und welche sprachen haben sowas? 

und welche arten gibt es noch? welche vertreter haben die dann?

thx, Morpheus


----------



## Christoph (23. Juni 2002)

Abkürzung OOP, Bezeichnung für einen Programmieransatz, bei dem Daten und die auf diese Daten anzuwendenden Operationen (Algorithmen) als Einheiten, so genannte Klassen, betrachtet werden. Die Klasse ist eine abstrakte Typendefinition, die eine Datenstruktur und die darauf operierenden Methoden (Operationen) enthält. Die konkreten Exemplare einer Klasse werden als Objekte bezeichnet. Im Programmablauf kommunizieren die Objekte miteinander, indem ein Objekt das andere auf bestimmte Eigenschaften hin abfragt oder es beauftragt, eine bestimmte Operation mit einem übermittelten Datenwert auszuführen. Wie eine bestimmte Operation intern realisiert ist, bleibt nach außen hin verborgen.

Eine Besonderheit des objektorientierten Ansatzes ist die Möglichkeit, durch Vererbung aus einer Klasse eine neue Klasse mit veränderten Eigenschaften zu erzeugen bzw. abzuleiten. Beim Ableiten werden automatisch alle Eigenschaften "vererbt", die nicht explizit verändert werden sollen. Durch die schrittweise Ergänzung und Anpassung von Objekten durch Vererbung erhöht sich die Wiederverwendbarkeit von Softwarekomponenten, so dass der zeitliche Aufwand für die Programmentwicklung reduziert werden kann.

Die erste objektorientierte Programmiersprache, Simula, wurde 1967 entwickelt. Seitdem sind mehrere objektorientierte Programmiersprachen entstanden (Smalltalk-80, Java) oder vorhandene Sprachen (PASCAL, C) um objektorientierte Zusätze erweitert worden.


----------



## Morpheus (23. Juni 2002)

hm ich denk damit kann ich was anfangen  wissen.de is cool  thx

aber was gibts da sonst noch?


----------



## Christoph (24. Juni 2002)

mmh, für welche Sprache brauchst du was zur "objektorientierten Programmierung"? C++ oder Java?!?!?

such Themen einfach bei http://www.google.de !


----------



## Morpheus (24. Juni 2002)

jo ich such einfach mal.. thx


----------

